#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Клыки  в изображениях Красной Мудрости и Кхорло Демчога. Символика?

## Мурат

Здравствуйте, форумчане?
Какова символика изображения Красной Мудрости и Кхорло Демчога с клыками?

----------


## Нико

Что за "Красная мудрость", когда это Ваджрайогини?))) Клыки - символ полугневного аспекта, подчиняющего во всех смыслах этого слова. ))))

----------


## Мурат

Йеше Кхандро (тиб. ; санск. Джнянадакини - Дакиня Просветленой Мудрости, Странствующая по небу Высшая Мудрость, Красная Мудрость).
Полугневный аспект, ясно теперь. Спасибо.

----------

Aion (06.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Йеше Кхандро (тиб. ; санск. Джнянадакини - Дакиня Просветленой Мудрости, Странствующая по небу Высшая Мудрость, Красная Мудрость).
> Полугневный аспект, ясно теперь. Спасибо.


Она может и джнянадакини для иных)))), но при этом реальная супруга мудрости Чакрасамвары - Ваджрайогини. ))))

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (30.05.2018)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Что за "Красная мудрость", когда это Ваджрайогини?))) Клыки - символ полугневного аспекта, подчиняющего во всех смыслах этого слова. ))))


В АП её называют "красная мудрость" или "красная дакиня".

----------

Кхьенце Гьял (30.05.2018)

----------


## Нико

> В АП её называют "красная мудрость" или "красная дакиня".


Да, после "Чёрного плаща" мне уже ничего не страшно))).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2018)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Да, после "Чёрного плаща" мне уже ничего не страшно))).


Своя терминология-Алмазный Ум,Чёрный Плащ,Любящие Глаза)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Своя терминология-Алмазный Ум,Чёрный Плащ,Любящие Глаза)))


Я уже почти плачу)))).

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Я уже почти плачу)))).


А как иначе объяснить Дхарму белым варварам?)))
Пришлось переводить, как смог.

----------

Нико (05.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А как иначе объяснить Дхарму белым варварам?)))
> Пришлось переводить, как смог.


Так. А "ваджра-йогини" разве буквально переводится как "Красная мудрость"?

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Так. А "ваджра-йогини" разве буквально переводится как "Красная мудрость"?


А это тут причём?
Красная же, не поспоришь)
Алмазный Ум тоже так себе перевод)))

----------


## Нико

> А это тут причём?
> Красная же, не поспоришь)
> Алмазный Ум тоже так себе перевод)))


При чём: спросите у творцов))).

----------


## Таб Шераб

> При чём: спросите у творцов))).


Тут известный творец натворил, объясняет как умеет.

----------


## Нико

> Тут известный творец натворил, объясняет как умеет.


ОН??? Мама, где я?))))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще то данные переводы имён приняты в западных центрах Карма Кагью ещё от Калу Ринпоче.

Все современные Учителя Карма Кагью  имеют передачи идущие через Калу Ринпоче.
( да и не только Карма, и не только Кагью)

----------

Дифо (07.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2018)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще то данные переводы имён приняты в западных центрах Карма Кагью ещё от Калу Ринпоче.
> 
> Все современные Учителя Карма Кагью  имеют передачи идущие через Калу Ринпоче.
> ( да и не только Карма, и не только Кагью)



Далеко не все современные учителя. И вообще съездите в Индию хотя бы один раз! А то от вашего неведенья хочется варенье сварить(.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Далеко не все современные учителя.


Все современные Учителя  Карма Кагью.




> И вообще съездите в Индию хотя бы один раз! .


Предпочитаю немного северней и восточней )




> А то от вашего неведенья хочется варенье сварить(.


Дхарма, это не только Гелуг.

В других традициях много чего может быть по-другому.
Хоть и термины и изображения, как бы одинаковые )

----------


## Нико

> Все современные Учителя  Карма Кагью.
> 
> 
> 
> Предпочитаю немного северней и восточней )
> 
> 
> 
> Дхарма, это не только Гелуг.
> ...


Вы, осмелюсь спросить, не АПОН ли только следуете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы, осмелюсь спросить, не АПОН ли только следуете?


Извините, что отвечаю вопросом на вопрос:

Вы хоть заметили, что пишу о Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче ?

----------


## Нико

> Извините, что отвечаю вопросом на вопрос:
> 
> Вы хоть заметили, что пишу о Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче ?


Я поняла уже давно, что Вы - от АПОНа.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я поняла уже давно, что Вы - от АПОНа.


От Ламы Оле я получал Учения, и считаю его своим Учителем.
Как и всех других Учителей Кагью от которых мне посчастливилось получать Дхарму.

----------

Aion (06.01.2016), Дифо (07.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Молитва, составленная Его Святейшеством, Далай-ламой для скорейшего возвращения Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче.



_Всемогущественный Ваджрадхара, Тилопа, Наропа

И Марпа, который был в действительности Хеваджрой,

Вы — четыре столпа и все остальные

Прославленные мастера линии передачи,

Свидетельствуйте мое стремление.

Ты, кто из бхуми Пробужденной активности (карма),

Обладающий самопроизвольным совершенством (ранг джунг)

В этом мире,

Совершенство деяний Будды (тринлей)

Распространил для существ всех уровней (кунхияб).

Владыка всех тех, кто обладает благой судьбой (сангпо),

К тебе я направляю свою молитву:

Ты, Владыка, который в четырех временах обладает

Совершенной Бодхичиттой,

Пожалуйста, вернись еще раз быть проводником Дхармы,

Главное существо,

И дай

Сок твоих глубинных наставлений

Соответственно множеству их желаний и способностей.

Ты, кто смог укрепить повсюду знамя победы

Практики Учения абсолютного смысла

И кто обладает достигшим Умом великого прародителя

Традиции практики;

Ты, держатель традиции Шангпа и, в частности,

Линии Семи Сокровищ;

Ты, великолепие качеств Учения,

Пожалуйста, вернись без промедления.

Непостижимой силой истины тех, кто даст Прибежище;

Ламы, Божества и защитники дхармы;

Силой истины таковости и зависимого возникновения,

Так же, как силой наших молитв и стремлений,

да исполнится это пожелание без промедления!_



Великолепие Учения и существ, держатель традиции Шангпа-Кагью, Калу Ринпоче Карма Рангджунг Тринлей Кунхяб Сангпо после смерти некоторое время находился в царстве мира и гармонии. Его племянник, Превосходный Гъялцен, поднес белый шарф, и выразил мне необходимость составления молитвы для помощи возвращению в мир ею высшей эманации.

В ответ на эту просьбу, Буддийский монах Тензин Гьяцо (Его Святейшество далай-лама), со стремлением и пылом составил эту молитву ради всеобщего блага 2 августа 1989г. или, в соответствии с тибетским календарем, в первый день шестого месяца года земли-змеи.

----------

Чекава (06.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Молитва, составленная Его Святейшеством, Далай-ламой для скорейшего возвращения Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче.
> 
> 
> 
> _Всемогущественный Ваджрадхара, Тилопа, Наропа
> 
> И Марпа, который был в действительности Хеваджрой,
> 
> Вы — четыре столпа и все остальные
> ...


Боже, да кто Калу Ринпоче осмеется осудить?  Простите меня за всё, что с этим могло быть так понято.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2016)

----------


## Роман К

как бесконечно печальны все эти "святые войны"...
где бодхичитта, что положит им конец ?

о... хоку !  :Smilie: )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> как бесконечно печальны все эти "святые войны"...


А это не войны, просто клыки Чакрасамвары так проявляются  :Smilie:

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Здравствуйте, форумчане?
> Какова символика изображения Красной Мудрости и Кхорло Демчога с клыками?
> Вложение 19290


Все в этих изображениях лишь символизм, другое дело понять правильно, что это значит, жест подчинения или устрашения - оскал и острые зубы.

----------

